

BitTorrent’s File Synchronizing Service Sync Launches as an iOS App - flavmartins
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/27/bittorrents-file-synchronizing-service-sync-launches-as-an-ios-app/

======
geofft
What's the security story here? The website claims it's "secure", but I don't
see any more details.

Unlike BitTorrent itself, this is closed-source, so there's not even the
option of digging through the code and seeing what it does.

------
masterkain
This is old news, I have the app on iOS since quite some time now. The article
also is dated Aug 27.

The app itself is not bad, very simple, just pay attention to your Cellular
Data settings, much like any other sync apps out there.

~~~
gooderlooking
Good thing you posted, otherwise people would have read the article thinking
it was brand new and downloaded an app they already had.

